# Aging dishplayer 7200 problem



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

We have an aging Dish 7200 still in service. So far its only problem has been that it seems slow as molasses compared to our 721. For some reason last week it wiped out all the programs/timers stored on the hard disk (the disk was pretty full - but its been that way for quite a while). But it otherwise seemed to work properly and began recording the new timers. Then yesterday, it locked up - nothing but static being sent to the TV and front panel and remote buttons unresponsive. I pulled and replaced the smart card to initiate a reboot which worked. System came back, no aftereffects. All the timers and recorded programs still there.

My question: Is the 7200 in the process of dying or is this just some bug from a recent software update? Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I would guess that it is just an "aging" problem (likely the hard drive) since there hasn't been a DishPlayer software update in a long time.

At one time I had two DishPlayers but they have long since been replaced with HD DVRs. DishPlayers were great 8 years ago but, IMO, they are way passed their prime and it is time to replace tham.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It is hard to believe it has been 8 years. I got one when you could only pause and not record. Although they were buggy they were great for their time. 

I feel like I am living them all over again with the HR20 and the CE forum.


----------



## Sanctifyd (Jul 3, 2007)

I installed a 7222 on a DishMover a couple days ago and had a problem getting it to grab an activation hit (it had been disconnected for an extended period of time). Dish rep said she'd thought all the 7200 series recievers had been swapped for updated equipment along with recievers like the 921. Apparently not... anyway... it's probably just it's age. Probably just going to have to bite the bullet and upgrade.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

The hard drives can be replaced on them. It's pretty easy. Just swap the drive for a standard 3.5" IDE drive. I upgraded mine to 40GB.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

sgip2000 said:


> The hard drives can be replaced on them. It's pretty easy. Just swap the drive for a standard 3.5" IDE drive. I upgraded mine to 40GB.


Running with 160 GB drive. Although only 137 of it is recognized and used by 7200. This beats all the other DVR fee free receivers


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

sgip2000 said:


> The hard drives can be replaced on them. It's pretty easy. Just swap the drive for a standard 3.5" IDE drive. I upgraded mine to 40GB.


Only if you have a phone line plugged in...

Otherwise you need to format the drive in a special way (not NTFS or FAT32, but a special Dishplayer format that can be found on a Yahoo group).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just leave mine on and it always works. I did of course upgrade the drive a while ago....

Now my Dishplayer 7100 has 2.5" laptop IDE drive using a 2.5" to 3.5" adaptor and it runs silent and cool.

Dishplayer. My second & Third DVR. First was a Tivo standalone Lifetime. To me the Dishplayer was a quantum jump over the tivo. Knock Wood but Mine have been trouble free since new. It works with the DP44 switch.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

7200? WOW! A blast from the past...

I had two & loved them. One was still working when I went over to the dark
sidesome 2.5 years ago. I'm all HD DVR now.

Anyone want a DP 7200 for free + shipping? PM me.


----------

